# olive stump slabbed



## vegas urban lumber (May 21, 2017)

spent a little time slabbing some european olive today. this was probably the nicest slab. 5" thick 36" long. also cut a number of bowl blank pieces. as i have some requests. some smaller stuff as well that will make pen and peppermill blanks. this stump was dead standing a year ago. laying in our wood pile whole since then. still wet in the middle

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 11 | Way Cool 6


----------



## jasonb (May 21, 2017)

Gorgeous! If you end up with any extra bowl blanks keep me in mind.


----------



## vegas urban lumber (May 21, 2017)

jasonb said:


> Gorgeous! If you end up with any extra bowl blanks keep me in mind.



i'll put you in line on the bowl blanks when i get them posted next week

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Nature Man (May 21, 2017)

Fantastic slab! Love Olive wood! Chuck


----------



## Tim Carter (May 23, 2017)

Please put me in line for some of the olive too! I'm also interested in some large chunks of chamise burl. I'm almost out of the 1st batch. It looks great and sells well but the rocks and dirt in the burl make for a love/hate relationship with it.


----------



## vegas urban lumber (May 23, 2017)

Tim Carter said:


> Please put me in line for some of the olive too! I'm also interested in some large chunks of chamise burl. I'm almost out of the 1st batch. It looks great and sells well but the rocks and dirt in the burl make for a love/hate relationship with it.


lol your on the list. thx


----------



## Jim Beam (May 23, 2017)

@vegas urban lumber Put me in line as well Trev. I have yet to turn some olive.


----------



## NeilYeag (May 23, 2017)

Trev, put me in line for some knife scales sizes if you end up with some with crazy figure.

Neil


----------



## vegas urban lumber (May 23, 2017)

NeilYeag said:


> Trev, put me in line for some knife scales sizes if you end up with some with crazy figure.
> 
> Neil


will do


----------

